# Omega d2 missing the mounting base



## dedoksilver (Mar 27, 2015)

Hi. I've been looking hi and low for the metal cone base mount for my Omega d2 enlarger. Checked out the usual suspects online but no luck. Can anyone suggest a source? See attached photo for the specific part..,


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 27, 2015)

Try posting over at APUG.


----------



## dedoksilver (Mar 27, 2015)

480sparky said:


> Try posting over at APUG.



Thanks.


----------



## PWhite214 (Mar 27, 2015)

Check with Classic Enlargers Parts Sales and Service for Classic Omega Enlargers

Looking at the photos online it looks like a base could be fabricated easily.  Possibly DIY.  Check aluminum and steel angle and channel at Speedy Metals,  Aluminum Tube Pipe Plate 6061 Aluminum Tubing Aluminum Suppliers Aluminum Round Tube

Phil


----------

